# GPS lingerie! Modern day chastity belt?



## pinksugar (Nov 4, 2008)

*Knickers in a twist over GPS lingerie*

Stuff.co.nz | Saturday, 01 November 2008







WHAT A FIND: Women who wear new GPS-equipped "catch me if you can" lingerie are in control, the designer insists.

*A new line of GPS equipped lingerie is being marketed to the modern, technology-savvy woman, but feminist critics have labelled the garments hi-tech chastity belts.*

The "find me if you can" lingerie features a visible GPS device in a see-through part of the bodice next to the waist.

Lingerie maker Lucia Iorio told AFP the wearer is in control.

"This collection ... is a wink to women and a challenge to men because, even if she gives him the password to her GPS, she can always turn it off," Iorio said.

"She can be found only if she wants to.

"It's not a modern chastity belt. Some men think they can keep tabs on their girlfriends with it, but they're wrong," she said.

The GPS-fitted lingerie is not cheap - starting at $US800 with a standard Global Positioning System, to $US1100 with a more advanced model.

-----------------------------------------------------------

source: Knickers in a twist over GPS lingerie - New Zealand's source for technology news on Stuff.co.nz

-----------------------------------------------------------

what do you think? do you agree that women are in charge? or is it just another attempt to control women by backward, insecure men?


----------



## Anthea (Nov 4, 2008)

Ohh well, if you forget where you put your lingerie, you will always be able to find it. lol


----------



## Karren (Nov 4, 2008)

Then she can also tell if her husband has been wearing her lingerie... Again!! Lol. Wonder how you wash that thing?


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know what to say! LOL!


----------



## 10_6madhatter (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw this posted somewhere else as well. What you can't tell in that picture is that the GPS system is this large, beeper looking type thing that sits right on the side part of the bodice D= very unattractive bump.

I really just don't see the purpose for it... It says the woman has the option of handing out password, but what's the point of not giving at least one person the ability to track you? And claiming "safety reasons" for the point of this purchase seems a little overly paranoid...

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Then she can also tell if her husband has been wearing her lingerie... Again!! Lol. Wonder how you wash that thing? Haha! Of course!
"Jim, you know you always stretch out my underwear when you wear it! You need to man up and go buy your own."


----------



## Darla (Nov 4, 2008)

this is still a little confusing as to how this works and why anyone would do this. I always like it when people come up with an answer to a question that was never asked in the first place.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 4, 2008)

I dont know how to feel about that...


----------



## Karren (Nov 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *10_6madhatter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha! Of course!
"Jim, you know you always stretch out my underwear when you wear it! You need to man up and go buy your own."

I have the opposite problem since I wear smaller sizes than she does!! So I had to buy my own.. Hers kept falling off me.. Lol


----------



## daer0n (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL i think this is totally silly and confusing, i wouldn't be buying this, if i wanted to give it to my man i would say here, have it if not i would just say no? why would i use that to make him find me? ugh, just confusing and i think when it comes to lingerie they shouldn't play tech, clothes are clothes, leave it to office, workout equipment or appliances, sheesh.


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't get it...is it a tracking device thing or a password protected lock?


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 4, 2008)

One word....lame!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 5, 2008)

what? this is rediculous! GPS lingerie? what would you use it for, really? unless you were kinky and lived in a really big house...


----------



## 10_6madhatter (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what? this is rediculous! GPS lingerie? what would you use it for, really? unless you were kinky and lived in a really big house... Like high tech hide and go seek? An intriguing idea...


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2008)

haha, I agree, roxie, that does sound kind of kinky and cool!

Katie, it's a gps that has a password so that only people you allow can use it to search for you.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting! It could go wrong... stalkerish wrong!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 6, 2008)

but, erm..i like to think i'm already in control of who accesses my underwear? without a password system?



Lingerie maker Lucia Iorio told AFP the wearer is in control.

so we're not when we don't wear this underwear? thats where she keeps her vajayjay. i'd be so worried if she wasn't in control.


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Katie, it's a gps that has a password so that only people you allow can use it to search for you. That's so creepy! Somehow I can't see it being one of the gadgets in the next James Bond film, "I'm tracking her through her underwear." It's just wrong lol


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 6, 2008)

I can just imagine a man giving this as a gift to his mistress and the wife finding it on the computer LMAO!!! I'm assuming this would be good for swingers?


----------



## krazykid90 (Nov 6, 2008)

hmmm....I don't even know what to think about this. This is probably the weirdest thing I've seen for awhile.


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 6, 2008)

Very weird...I don't really know what to think! I certainly wouldn't get one haha.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't really know what to say...


----------

